# Pre Comp bulk diet check..



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Hi all.

I plan to compete this year in the summer so i have until april to bulk.

Im currently 12st 12lb, and 5ft 6in. just finished a cycle but got a bit ill with the lurge near the end so lost a little bit of size etc.

8.30am 1 scoop whey, 60g of oats.

11.30am 130g chicken, 125g cooked weight of wholemeal rice, veg 10ml flax

2pm 1 tin tuna, 2 spoons of natural yogurt, 5-10g peanut butter 3 oatcakes and maybe a couple of rice cakes.

5pm 130g chicken, 125g cooked weight of wholemeal rice, veg 10ml flax

6pm train, after @ 7pm 2 scoops of whey and 60g of glucose.

8pm 130g chicken or steak with jacket potato with some veg.

11pm 1 scoop whey before bed.

Thats roughly it, maybe have a alterations on the evening meal depending on what the missus wants.

Thanks muchly guys i really wanna nail this diet it im gonna compete this year.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

looks a good diet... how many cals you taking in at the mo....

only one thing... i'd add some fats to the first and last meal...

good luck mate!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Very clean diet that mate. As Shorty said, I'd up the fats a tad. Have some PB with your shake & oats before bed & try & have some fish oils with breakfast.

Really good diet though. That'd be a cutting diet for me!! mg:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bulking...? Wheres the carbs...?

I reckon you're getting 240g Protein, 210g carbs, and naff all fats. Or about 2000kcals per day...


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

TH&S said:


> Bulking...? Wheres the carbs...?
> 
> I reckon you're getting 240g Protein, 210g carbs, and naff all fats. Or about 2000kcals per day...


you know what fella, ive just worked it all out on my pad and i think your right.

Im ashamed to call this a bulking diet lol,

Suggestions to alter then please guys.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

LOCUST said:


> you know what fella, ive just worked it all out on my pad and i think your right.
> 
> Im ashamed to call this a bulking diet lol,
> 
> Suggestions to alter then please guys.


Protein is fine, double your rice at 11.30 and 5, add rice at 2pm. Add Olive Oil where you can, upto your oats to 100g at 8.30am

You can always get up at 6.30am for another meal of whey and oats if you like?

Swap rice for sweet spuds every now and then. Add in bananas (not black...) in the AM if you wish.

That should up your carbs to over 350g

Looking very lean on your avatar mate - was that post cycle?


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

TH&S said:


> Protein is fine, double your rice at 11.30 and 5, add rice at 2pm. Add Olive Oil where you can, upto your oats to 100g at 8.30am
> 
> You can always get up at 6.30am for another meal of whey and oats if you like?
> 
> ...


Cheers bro, thanks for the suggestions. will implement straight away.

that was last time i cut, at about 12ish stone on cycle. im a little tubbier now but not loads.


----------

